# MaterniT21 unreadable results twice...scary news



## jzgrace

I am 38. I have an 18yr old 13yr old and almost 3yr old. My son was born i was 35...had this genetic testing during that pregnancy. Now here i am at 38 I am almost 32weeks pregnant...again i had blood drawn for the testing....it came back "unreadable". They did another blood draw and that one came back unreadable as well. Sequenom lab told my nurse I was a .1% that this happens to due to "underlying health issues" such as lupus or rheumatoid arthritis. There are other health issues that prevent the read apparently. But my nurse was given those two examples. This pregnancy has been the absolute hardest on me. I went from having 3 great jobs down to nothing no energy, constantly sick, no weight gain until 3 weeks ago, anemia, heartburn so bad i vomited blood, dehydration, severe pelvic/back pain, psvt which has gotten me referred to a cardiologist...will be getting a heart monitor placed tomorrow for48hours. Now I'm having what seems to me to be liver and kidney pain. I'm getting terrified here. I've felt like I've been withering away for32weeks. My question though. Is there anyone out there who has had these same results..and tested negatively for lupus? This is my last pregnancy. SO is getting snipped after the baby is born. This has been very hard on all of us.


----------



## Foreign Chick

HI Jz, unfortunately I have no input for you, but just wanted to send hugs. This sounds awful.... Hope you get to feeling better soon and hold a healthy baby in your arms. 

God bless <3

xx


----------



## ELGs Mom

Sorry, and prayers all go well with you both. I can understand you being terrified as I would be too.


----------

